# Help with fan positioning



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all, i recently added a HIS 4670 to my Gateway 4200-11 desktop and the temps are less then desirable when im playing games. I would like to take the current rear fan and place it along the side grate (see pic), and then replace it with a new bigger rear fan for better flow. The only problem is i don't know how big of a fan i can put on the rear, i can see that there are provisions for a bigger fan, also will the current rear fan be OK placed on that outside panel. Would it hit against it, ect... noise is also not a factor i just want cooler temps, and can anyone suggest a new rear fan? 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53109&stc=1&d=1247753975



Thanks for the input~Baird


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're using the 300W PSU that came with the PC, that's not a big help to keep temps down. Pre-Built PC cases are not known for their good cooling capabilities either.
I can't make out much from the pic you posted. Do you know what size the original rear fan was? I'm assuming 40MM (about 3 1/4").
A 120MM would be food in the rear if the case will accept it.
You can check by measuring the fan mounting holes on the rear of the case.


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

I checked the rear fan and the largest size it will accept is an 80mm. Its kinda lame i was hoping it was going to be bigger. Well in that case should i just wait till i have the money and get a new case, motherboard and PSU? I was planning on getting these later but i got the HIS 4670 as a gift and it was kinda spur of the moment thing and now its gets kinda hot while playing games. Is their a temporary fix i can do to keep the temps down till i can get all of this? I really dont have $200 to spend and i want to keep the majority of the components in good shape till i can get those. would putting a 40mm fan on the side help at all?

Thanks for the help~Baird


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

For a temporary fix you need to take the side of the case off and have a fan blowing into it. Your first priority should be a new PSU right away. That current PSU should have troubles just starting up the computer.


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

I tried the fan, i had a big one too but i didn't notice any difference in case temp. i think the air from the cpu trying to get out mixed with the cold air going in made for some complications. Anyways i dont really have the money right now to get a new psu, what should i do? 

thanks for the input~Baird


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok i should have some money coming in soon so i was going to go with this new PSU, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008

Also i want to get a new 80mm fan to replace the one in the back and i want to place a 120mm on the side. Its roughly 5 1/2 inches wide, would it fit?

Thanks~Baird


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

That Power supply doesn not supply enough amps to video card. you should get this PSU.

Corsair 650w
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Can you measure it in metric? It would make your life easier.


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well i didnt know the conversion off the top of my head, but the fan should fit and they have a sale 2 for 1 for $10. No offense but why in the hell does this 4670 need 52A and 650W. I could see maybe the 550W, but the 650w seems to much and my budget is REALLY tight. I could do the 550W because its only $10 more after rebate, but i have read some bad things about their rebate and how they send you some pre-paid card now. 

On another note, i have noticed about a 30%increase in cpu usage at idle since i put the 4670 in, is it because of the wimpy power supply or because of the video card itself? 

Thanks~Baird


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I mentioned the 650w for safety but the Corsair 550w wil be fine, it just won't have the extra margin of safety which is something not everybody needs or can afford.

Did you install the Catalyst Control Center with the AT 4670? If you did uninstall it and install just the latest graphics card driver from ATI, in my signature.


----------



## baird8888 (Apr 24, 2009)

Well thanks for the mention of the 650W because its actually the same price now so ill prob get it,but i went ahead and took the card out till i can get a new power supply because this one started to slow everything down. I had heard that people were running it on a 300W, but i think that they must have had less running because this psu sucks. Im going to get the 650W and a 120mm fan to go on the side it should be nice and cool after that. Thanks for the help. 

~Baird


----------

